

LinkedIn applications: Too little, too late - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/29/linkedin-announces-applications-why

======
qhoxie
This is really weak criticism here. He is bashing LinkedIn for not opening the
flood gates right away, not being for largely frivolous communication like
facebook and twitter, and accusing them of being too exclusive.

 _"If I have an application with a clearly compelling value I don't need the
approval of LinkedIn; I can just build the application either by myself or for
a different platform."_

He is looking at this completely negatively. The applications they are
launching with were also developed externally. Nobody should have to wait for
the go-ahead from LinkedIn to develop, they should develop a quality product
that makes sense within the business network.

